
Exploring Fully Homomorphic Encryption - davidmurdoch
https://vitalik.ca/general/2020/07/20/homomorphic.html
======
jhoechtl
See my presentation (2017) on secure multiparty computing using FHE and
Ethereum [https://de.slideshare.net/mobile/jhoechtl/homomorphic-
encryp...](https://de.slideshare.net/mobile/jhoechtl/homomorphic-encryption-
on-blockchain-principles)

------
unixhero
I will have to dedicate an evening to this paper. However I can say that I
admire Vitalik's tenacity. This is not a detraction of his achievement;
keeping in mind that this guy dropped out of his formal education to pursue
explorations and meditations in the field of crypto, and succeeding as he is
is nothing short of inspirational.

Great work Vitalik. Rooting for you.

~~~
oh_sigh
It's strange to imply he is some kind of underdog when his net worth is
probably around $100M. He can spend the rest of his days reflecting on
whatever topic he wants, as can his children, and his great grand children,
and their children. His great great great grand children may need to get a job
though.

~~~
seibelj
Unless you set up money in a trust, it has a tendency to disappear through the
generations quickly. And even in a trust, by the 3rd or 4th generation there
is often not too much to go around.

~~~
anadem
There's a saying where I'm from: "clogs to clogs in three generations". Man
works himself up from clog-wearing poverty to wealth; son seems the dad's
journey and values wealth; grandson grows up in wealth and doesn't understand
how it happened so loses it.

------
anonymousDan
Does anyone know if you ignored the effort required to prevent/fix up noise
growth, what would be the overhead of homomorphic encryption?

------
all_blue_chucks
Blockchain has extremely limited use cases (especially when compared to the
hype), but it is great to see that it is resulting in widespread interest in
applied cryptography in general.

~~~
nyolfen
people said this kind of thing about computers, the web, etc at some point;
blockchains solve previously intractable coordination problems, we ain’t seen
nothin yet

~~~
acdha
We’re over a decade in and there’s no evidence supporting your assertion:
almost nobody would have an impact on their daily life if blockchains suddenly
disappeared.

In 10 years, the web went from a curiosity at CERN to transforming the global
economy, and blockchain applications have much lower barriers to entry than
1990s computer hardware or network pricing. Digital computing went from Alan
Turing’s papers to being a decisive factor in WWII over the same period, and
similarly had much greater entry requirements.

